# Superpig and frog coloration



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone noticed any changes in frog color after using Repashy Superpig?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Arrynia,
I have noticed the crowns on my cobalts getting brighter orange, the repashy calcium/vitamin are also great, my retics have been cranking tads pretty regularly.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve been giving it to my Leucs. once or twice a week for a few months now.
I really see a change in both of them.
On 1 of them the yellow has brightened up, and the other is showing some orange on the head.

John


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

I plan on picking some of that up and the next show I attend. The superpig is geared toward the yellow/red colors, anyone know what enhances our blue and green frogs???


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mtolypetsupply said:


> I plan on picking some of that up and the next show I attend. The superpig is geared toward the yellow/red colors, anyone know what enhances our blue and green frogs???


Blue is the result of light reflecting off of the iridiopores, and this cannot be changed. Greens may change slightly in intesity (lighter but not darker) as green color is from blue light being reflected back up through yellow pigments in the chromatopores (some pterins, lutein, beta carotene etc). 

Ed


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ed said:


> Blue is the result of light reflecting off of the iridiopores, and this cannot be changed. Greens may change slightly in intesity (lighter but not darker) as green color is from blue light being reflected back up through yellow pigments in the chromatopores (some pterins, lutein, beta carotene etc).
> 
> Ed


I don't know how many times Ive read practically these exact words from yourself Ed.

Good work.

Richie


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

For some reason, that is one of the ones I keep having to repeat.... 


Ed


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ed said:


> For some reason, that is one of the ones I keep having to repeat....
> 
> 
> Ed


Certainly is...

mtolypetsupply,

If you search the forums for Naturose and or Paprika, you will find tonnes of info on which products colour or don't colour up certain frogs etc.

There is a wealth of very indepth info about how and why frogs colour up etc and its just a search away 

Richie


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Like Ed said...

You cannot get a "bluer" or darker shade of blue with colour enhancing supplimentation...

but

The blue skin will have a gloss and a shine to them. There was a visable difference in my Bronze and Turquoise Auratus after a few months of Naturose.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I've seen a noticeable change after a few weeks with my Giant Oranges - Yellow is brighter and bolder


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I ordered a package of superpig and 2 packages of Calcium ICB.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I have superpig but I never use it. I do use Supermin and Calcium+ICB all the time though. I recently (less than a month ago) got a pair of Patricia from Patrick Nabors and I've noticed that their cream areas are getting distinctly more yellowish in just that short time.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Like Ed said...
> 
> You cannot get a "bluer" or darker shade of blue with colour enhancing supplimentation...
> 
> ...


I have a friend who gives it to his Corn Snakes and gets that same gloss and shine to them.

John


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I have a friend who gives it to his Corn Snakes and gets that same gloss and shine to them.
> 
> John


Pigmentation in reptiles and amphibians functions very similarly. The pigments in the corn snakes skin is a result of a combination of pterins, carotenoids , reflected light (iridiopores) and melanin.. 

Ed


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the Superpig about the same as Naturose, excepting that the Naturose adheres better to the ffs. With the Superpig, I add it to the Calcium plus ICB in a container and crush it together with the back of a spoon. This makes it adhere much better.

All my yellow tincs color-up really well with either. I have been surprised to see that my Green Sipaliwinis have become quite yellow with the added color suppliments as well (maybe not as bright as some of the recently imported wild sips, but pretty nice none the less).

Richard.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Going to be interesting to see how this affects the coloration of the veradero imi's when I get them.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, not to hijack this thread, but where do you guys get this stuff and how often do you feed it? Do you guys mix it with any other supplementations?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are several different formulations that are available. At least one is basically a complete supplement while the super pig (super pigmenter) contains a higher dose of the carotenoids. 

You would have to check with Allen as to when the newer formulations would be ready but they can be ordered from at least one sponser as well as a variety of internet suppliers and I have also seen them for sale at some of the shows (Hamburg). 

Ed


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

kingnicky101 said:


> Sorry, not to hijack this thread, but where do you guys get this stuff and how often do you feed it? Do you guys mix it with any other supplementations?


I picked mine up from Josh @ joshsfrogs.com


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I got mine from Ron at Alpha Pro Breeders.


----------

